# XT2 and XF100-400 for Bird photography



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2019)

Stumbled across this article. Some detailed info on BIF and the Fujifilm x system.

Is Fuji X-T2 and XF 100-400mm Ready for Bird Photography?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2019)

Really a pretty good article, and one with many good photos. Even though I do not photograph Birds, I found myself reading her article intently and I was actually fairly impressed with the photos that she was able to make.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice article.  I don’t do any BIF or really any birding unless something happens to fall in my lap but good to know it’s an option.  I’m going to rent that 100-400 when I go to. Grand Teton and am also planning to give it a test run for a week or so a few months before so I’m familiar with it. Will give some BIF a go during my trial run.  

She doesn’t go into any detail on the teleconverter - unless I missed it?  I’ve read that they’re slow to focus.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2019)

I tried my hand it a few times with poor results. My settings were not even close to hers. I ended  up selling the lens anyway but I do miss it on occasion for other stuff. I had the tc as well but never even used it. I think it was bundled with the lens as I recall.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 27, 2019)

If you still had it I could’ve rented it from you!  A win win.


----------

